# Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας



## nickel (Jun 21, 2008)

*Λεξικό νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας*
Πρόσωπα – έργα – ρεύματα – όροι
ΕΠΙΜ.: Μ. ΜΕΡΑΚΛΗΣ, Κ. ΜΗΤΣΑΚΗΣ, Β. ΠΟΥΧΝΕΡ (1988-1991), ΑΛ. ΖΗΡΑΣ (1992-1996) ΚΑΙ Λ. ΚΟΥΖΕΛΗ (1997-2007)
Εκδόσεις Πατάκη
ΣΕΛ. 2.504, ευρώ 100
Ημερομηνία 1ης έκδοσης: 01/11/2007







Το Λεξικό το είχε παρουσιάσει ο Κώστας Γεωργουσόπουλος στα Νέα τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο σε ένα κείμενο όπου κυριαρχούν οι πάντα ενδιαφέρουσες προσωπικές του εμπειρίες. Μας προτρέπει, σωστά (αν και όχι με άψογη διατύπωση της έμφασης), να το αγοράσουμε:

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι σε κάθε Γυμνάσιο, Λύκειο, φοιτητικό αναγνωστήριο της χώρας δεν θα υπάρχει στη διάθεση δασκάλων και μαθητών το «Λεξικό» του Πατάκη. Αλλά και στα δημοσιογραφικά γραφεία, στις βιβλιοθήκες των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, στην τηλεόραση, μήπως επιτέλους γλιτώσουμε από τις κοτσάνες που εξαπολύονται κάθε φορά.

http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080119&nid=7215992
http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr//Article.aspx?d=20080119&nid=7216014

Το _Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας_ παρουσιάστηκε χτες μέσα από τρία σημειώματα στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας.

Στο πρώτο απ’ αυτά η Κατερίνα Σχινά αναφέρεται περισσότερο στο _Oxford Companion to English Literature_ της Ντραμπλ, για να αντλήσει από την εισαγωγή της Αγγλίδας (αγγλίδας) συγγραφέας (συγγραφέα, συγγραφέως, συγγράφισσας — έτσι θα καταντήσει να γράφουμε, με συμπαράθεση τύπων, η γραφή του χότζα, κι εσύ έχεις δίκιο, κι εσύ έχεις δίκιο) διδάγματα για τη σύνταξη και τη θεώρηση παρόμοιων έργων.

Αντιγράφω δύο παραγράφους:

Αλλά σήμερα μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ ένα λεξικό, φτιαγμένο με σκοπό να αποτελέσει έναν οδηγό της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, από τον 12ο περίπου αιώνα ώς τις μέρες μας. Είναι ένα έργο για την ολοκλήρωση του οποίου απαιτήθηκαν 19 χρόνια μελέτης και σκληρής δουλειάς, από περίπου εκατό συνεργάτες. Λήμματα για τους δημιουργούς, τα έργα, τα ρεύματα και τις σχολές, τους όρους της θεωρίας της λογοτεχνίας, λήμματα που μελετούν τη σχέση της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας με τις ξένες, λήμματα για περιοδικά, μελέτες, θεσμούς, ιδρύματα, εκδοτικούς οίκους. Πρόκειται για το «Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας», 2.504 σελίδων, παρακαλώ, που κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις «Πατάκη» με 5.428 λήμματα.

[...]

Νομίζω πως οι παρατηρήσεις της Ντραμπλ ανταποκρίνονται απολύτως στον ορισμό ενός λεξικού τέτοιου είδους: ένας ευσύνοπτος οδηγός, ακριβής και κατά το δυνατόν απροκατάληπτος, υποκείμενος σε συνεχή αναθεώρηση και ανασκευή. Είναι αδύνατον, σε ένα εγχείρημα τόσο πολύπλευρο και εκτενές, να μην εμφιλοχωρήσουν λάθη, παραλείψεις, αστοχίες. Ας είναι καλά οι ερευνητές και οι μελλοντικοί επιμελητές που θα αποκαταστήσουν τα σφάλματα και θα συμπληρώσουν τα κενά. Τα ειδικά λεξικά είναι πνευματικές οντότητες σε συνεχή μετάλλαξη μέσα στον μακρύ ιστορικό χρόνο, και γι' αυτό ιδιαίτερα ζωντανά.

Αφιερωμένο αποκλειστικά σε μια πολύ ισορροπημένη παρουσίαση του Λεξικού Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας είναι το κείμενο του Γιώργου Ν. Περαντωνάκη, με τίτλο «Μια άτυπη ιστορία των νεοελληνικών λογοτεχνικών κειμένων».

Απόσπασμα που αδικεί το κείμενο (ας διαβαστεί εκεί):

Είναι διαπιστωμένο, μερικούς μήνες πλέον μετά την κυκλοφορία του, ότι το Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας (ΛΝΕΛ) αποτελεί ένα πολυεργαλείο που σωρεύει, συστηματοποιεί, αναλύει και παραδειγματίζει πλήθος εννοιών και ονομάτων της Νεοελληνικής Γραμματείας. Η απουσία ενός τέτοιου βοηθήματος έκανε συχνά την προσέγγιση της λογοτεχνίας μας δύσκολη και αποσπασματική, ενίοτε και χρονοβόρα, καθώς ο ενδιαφερόμενος έπρεπε να ανατρέξει σε Ιστορίες της λογοτεχνίας, βιογραφικά λεξικά, λεξικά όρων (στα ελληνικά, αν εξαιρέσουμε μερικές λιγότερο φιλόδοξες προσπάθειες, υπάρχει μόνο το «Λεξικό λογοτεχνικών όρων» του Μ.Η. Abrams, που κι αυτό εκδόθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα, μόλις το 2005), εγκυκλοπαίδειες κ.λπ.


Πολύ πιο αυστηρός είναι ο φίλτατος Αντρέας Μπελεζίνης στη δική του κριτική. 

Υπομειδιούσα όταν διάβαζα αυτά που έγραψε για τον Νίκο Φωκά. Αρχίζει:

Το λήμμα «Φωκάς, Νίκος (1927)» που αναφέρεται σε έναν από τους σημαντικότερους μεταπολεμικούς ποιητές του οποίου ποιήματα περιέχονται σε σχολικά εγχειρίδια, είναι στο σύνολό του σχεδόν εσφαλμένο ή ελλιπές και ως εκ τούτου, πρακτικά, μη διορθώσιμο.

Στα μάτια ενός φίλου και βαθύτατου μελετητή του έργου του Νίκου Φωκά μόνο το τέλειο θα ήταν επαρκές.

Αξίζει να διαβάσετε τα παραπάνω σημειώματα, αλλά, για να έχουμε προσωπική γνώμη και πληροφόρηση, θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε κι εμείς το Λεξικό. Που —για να μη λείψει και η προσωπική μου γκρίνια, η οποία ξεκινά από το εξώφυλλο, μια και δεν μπορεί ακόμα να προχωρήσει παραμέσα— δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί δεν ονομάστηκε _Λεξικό *της* Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας_. Αποτελεί η άναρθρη διατύπωση «άλλοθι» για τις όποιες ελλείψεις;


----------



## Bear (Jun 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> *Λεξικό νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας*
> ... να μη λείψει και η προσωπική μου γκρίνια, η οποία ξεκινά από το εξώφυλλο, μια και δεν μπορεί ακόμα να προχωρήσει παραμέσα— δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί δεν ονομάστηκε _Λεξικό *της* Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας_. Αποτελεί η άναρθρη διατύπωση «άλλοθι» για τις όποιες ελλείψεις;



Μπορεί να μη βόλευε τον γραφίστα...


----------

